# Russian Martial Arts List V 2.0



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 23, 2002)

Check out this Revised list of Russian martial art styles! If you Have any Ideas, requests,or additions, Just Post them on this thread and I'll put them in as soon as possible. 

ROSS
Sambo
A. Belovs Wolf Combat Style
Agni Kenpo
Alexander Rukendo's Russian Style
Altai Kuresh
AN Kustov's Rokupashni Boi
Buza
BARS
Igor Zaichikov's Rokupashni Boi
Ilya Kracilnikov's Slavyano-Goretskaya
Irina Emelyavnova's Rokupashni Boi
Khapsagai
Kolo
Konstantine Tinovichkii's Bear Style
Korosu
Kourdstan-Tutsuu
Kulachnoi Boya
Maryashin's Rokupashni Boi
Ne v skhvatkou
S.N. Knyazev's Cossack Style
Shtikovoi Boi
Sthyk
Slaviano-Goritskaya Bor'ba
Skobar
Sobor
Sokoli Stalina
Soft School By Alexey Sidorov
Spiridonovan SAMOZ
Systema By Michael Rybko
Systema By Alexander Svetailo
Systema By Alexey Kadochinov
Systema By Uri Sidorov
Systema ROSS
Troba
Unibos
V'skgatku


 :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't a lot of these guys teach the same concepts but have different systems only because they are different people?


----------



## Jay Bell (Jun 24, 2002)

Yep


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 25, 2002)

I suppose that means good tailoring of the art. Hopefully the principles carry across from instructor to instructor.


----------

